# Transfer cracking after 2 washes...



## EssexWhat! (Nov 17, 2006)

Ok, I've now washed my first shirt made 2 times...and the image is really starting to crack. Does this happen alot? Is there anything I can do to prevent this other then trying out a new paper? Right now I'm using the IW Jet II paper from imprintables. I like how easy the paper is to work with and the initial quality...but now after only 2 washes I'm getting nervous.

Is there another transfer paper anyone would reccomend that holds up better? I'm all about quality...

THANKS!!!


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

EssexWhat! said:


> Ok, I've now washed my first shirt made 2 times...and the image is really starting to crack. Does this happen alot? Is there anything I can do to prevent this other then trying out a new paper? Right now I'm using the IW Jet II paper from imprintables. I like how easy the paper is to work with and the initial quality...but now after only 2 washes I'm getting nervous.
> 
> Is there another transfer paper anyone would reccomend that holds up better? I'm all about quality...
> 
> THANKS!!!


sorry to hear about that. 
if your designs are NOT photos and consist of a few colors, you can order ready made Plastisol Transfers, no need to trim and they are extremely hard to crack. But you do need to order 50 per design. They are not expensive at all.

if you are doing one off type shirts with digital bubble jet type transfers, try printing the digital transfers on the tightest knit (WITH NO STRETCH) t-shirts you can find, that helps a lot with the cracking.


----------



## EssexWhat! (Nov 17, 2006)

Thanks...

Yeah, I think the issues are possibly because of the shirt I used. I put the design on a very cheap shirt from the clearence rack of a local Target. It was just a "mock" shirt really...to make sure I didn't kill myself or set the shirt on fire while using the heat press for the first time. I just used a different style shirt for another mock...hopefully this one works better.

If anyone has any other ideas for me...let a brotha know!


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Keith,

What time/temp/pressure are you using? It could be due to one of those variables, or it could just be that you need to try a different transfer paper.


----------



## EssexWhat! (Nov 17, 2006)

I went with what the paper container instructed..which is I think 350-360 degrees (I went with 355) on medium pressure for 8 seconds.


----------



## ecalomino (Dec 28, 2006)

EssexWhat! said:


> Ok, I've now washed my first shirt made 2 times...and the image is really starting to crack. Does this happen alot? Is there anything I can do to prevent this other then trying out a new paper? Right now I'm using the IW Jet II paper from imprintables. I like how easy the paper is to work with and the initial quality...but now after only 2 washes I'm getting nervous.
> 
> Is there another transfer paper anyone would reccomend that holds up better? I'm all about quality...
> 
> THANKS!!!


Neenah Brand products work quite well, they tend to hold up without as much cracking as other brands. You can get those products from a Neenah Distributor.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Just wondering but this just seems to be the everyday experience with this type printing method. I am wondering is there a paper that never ever cracks or fades after washing? Will these transfers hold up for three, six, twelve months of wear and washings?


----------



## ecalomino (Dec 28, 2006)

EssexWhat! said:


> Ok, I've now washed my first shirt made 2 times...and the image is really starting to crack. Does this happen alot? Is there anything I can do to prevent this other then trying out a new paper? Right now I'm using the IW Jet II paper from imprintables. I like how easy the paper is to work with and the initial quality...but now after only 2 washes I'm getting nervous.
> 
> Is there another transfer paper anyone would reccomend that holds up better? I'm all about quality...
> 
> THANKS!!!


JetWear Dark for darks and JetWear Hot-Peel for lights, great products...


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

ecalomino said:


> JetWear Dark for darks and JetWear Hot-Peel for lights, great products...


never tried it. Great meaning ?


----------



## EssexWhat! (Nov 17, 2006)

Well, I went ahead an ordered some different types of paper to see how they hold up for me. I figure the only real way for me to find out what works best is to give a few different things a shot!

I ordered some paper for darks from NewMilford, and I also ordered some Transjet II paper from Coastal Business Supply. Let's see how these bad boys work for me...


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

Keith
Have you tried the application on a higher quality shirt yet? One designed for the industry of printing will most certainly yield better results. The Transjet II is the same as IW Jet II, but I would still recommend trying all types. However, I think they need to be applied to a better garment for optimal results Keep on chuggin!!!


----------



## EssexWhat! (Nov 17, 2006)

Yes, I printed a test shirt for my borther-in-law today on a higher quality shirt. He put it in the wash tonight...so I will know what's up with it tomorrow.

I really hope it turns out ok...because I really love how easy the IW Jet II paper works!!! 

BTW, I had no idea those 2 papers were the same....I learn something new everyday!!!

And Josh... sorry bout what my Ravens did to your Steelers again the other day!!!


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

Do check out the now famous videos by badalou

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-articles/t5286.html?highlight=badalou+video

On one of the videos, he shows how you can gently stretch the transfer while it is still hot. This seems to help it last a little longer without cracking.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

I did a video today and it should be up as soon as Youtube loads it. I used the Imprintable Transjet II and the Coastal which I believe is also transjet II and I used the Iron All. Of the 3 prints I did only the Iron all did well as for as appearance, hand and color. You will see this in the videos. Josh I followed the instructions exactly as written on the instructions that came with the product.


> I think 350-360 degrees (I went with 355) on medium pressure for 8 seconds.


This is exactly what I used in my test. The shirts were gildan 100% cotton 6.1 oz. The transfers had a rough feel and showed slight cracking with the fabric. The iron all did not. I think I will scan the shirts to show the difference. Lou


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> On one of the videos, he shows how you can gently stretch the transfer while it is still hot. This seems to help it last a little longer without cracking.


Does that stretching technique work for non miracool/ironall transfers? I thought they were talking about TransJet II/IW Jet II paper above?


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

EssexWhat! said:


> And Josh... sorry bout what my Ravens did to your Steelers again the other day!!!


Now that was a low blow. If I had to do it over again, I would have sent you out our special edition Pittsburgh Steelers Superbowl Champion Heat Press that we have in our demo room!!! It would of looked nice there in Baltimore. I'll have to post a picture up tomorrow 

Anyways, be sure to let us know your findings with the wash test, I'd be interested to know!


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

Rodney said:


> Does that stretching technique work for non miracool/ironall transfers? I thought they were talking about TransJet II/IW Jet II paper above?


I use IW Jet II and the stretch helps. Just like ham strings, be gentle or you will tear something.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Here are some photos. I did a side by side and then both stretched over a book. You can see the difference. I will say this if I was not going to be able to use Iron All transjet II would be my next choice. I have tried others and was not happy wth the results.


----------



## EssexWhat! (Nov 17, 2006)

JoshEllsworth said:


> Now that was a low blow. If I had to do it over again, I would have sent you out our special edition Pittsburgh Steelers Superbowl Champion Heat Press that we have in our demo room!!! It would of looked nice there in Baltimore. I'll have to post a picture up tomorrow


Nice. As much as it will definately turn my stomach...I'd love to see a pic of that! 

And, I'm sure if I just would have waited until February I could get a nice Super Bowl XLI Champion Baltimore Raven press, right???


----------



## EssexWhat! (Nov 17, 2006)

Lou...

Thanks for posting those pics! The iron all paper looks great!!! Now, if I could only get my hands on some of that for a test run myself! I tried to order some last night, but apparently they are all out of stock.

Ohh well, in time I'm sure...


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

badalou said:


> Here are some photos. I did a side by side and then both stretched over a book. You can see the difference. I will say this if I was not going to be able to use Iron All transjet II would be my next choice. I have tried others and was not happy wth the results.


Lou
I was pressing some natural cotton tote bags last night and discovered the time/temp during the peel makes a huge difference in the quality. I'm using a teflon pillow inside the bag to compensate for the thickness/folds at the bag's bottom. The teflon seems to keep the temp up longer after the press. 

Do this test to see what I mean. Print a dark photo on IW Jet or Trans Jet II, then cut it into 4 strips. Do your normal pressing procedures. Pull the first strip off after the press, wait 15 sec. and pull number 2, 15 sec. more and pull 3 etc. Feel the surface of each transfer, they will get smoother the as the transfer cools until the image pulls up or the paper sticks and won't release. 

I was having problems with a rough image surface and hairs of the bag showing through the dark areas. The teflon didn't allow the bag to cool enough to get the best transfer. Peeling to hot, to soon.

I'm thinking I will get a IR laser thermometer and get a better idea of the perfect temp to peel the transfer. 

BTW, Did you stretch the IW while still hot for your great photo examples?


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

Followup post

The best results on the canvas bag using a teflon pillow inside:
IW Jet II paper
4 second pre press. Let bag cool 30 seconds. 
350 F @ 8 seconds. (The press temp was not calibrated with a thermometer)
Start peeling slowly after 30 to 40 seconds of post press cooldown.

If you pull to soon, the transfer looks blotchy and has a rough surface. A lot of transfer is still on the paper. If you wait to long, the paper won't release. If done correctly, the surface is very smooth (even on a rough canvas surface) and very little transfer left on the paper. 

*The teflon pillow keeps heat on the transfer after the press, removing the bag right after the press will bring the temp down much faster. Not using a teflon pillow will change the above results.

Anyone want to do some testing and post the results?


----------



## EssexWhat! (Nov 17, 2006)

Ok...

Yesterday I talked to my brother-in-law who I gave my most recent test shirt to. This is the one that I used the same IW Jet II paper as before...but used a much higher quality shirt. And...I'm happy to say that after the initial wash I was told it looks great! 

And...my brother-in-law is a great test of this sort of thing. He's the type of guy that will tell you if any thing even apperars to be wrong. So, things are good soo far. Let's hope it continues to hold up!


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Rodney said:


> Does that stretching technique work for non miracool/ironall transfers? I thought they were talking about TransJet II/IW Jet II paper above?


No it really does not. In fact I found that stretching any transfer other than Iron all makes it look worse. I do stretch the iron all because it actually softens the transfer. I will bring my test shirts to the show if anyone wants to see them and see the difference. My wife did the second wash test of all the shirts I did in the video and one is starting to crack. Pictures later.


----------

